# To make an overlap on the left wing



## MRossi

Como se diz em portugues "To make an overlap on the left wing"?(futebol)

To make ou tamben vir/ir. Fazer uma sobrepoisicao=?


----------



## GamblingCamel

I had to look up OVERLAP to find out what it means in English.

The Overlap (similar to the give and go)
The player with the ball passes it to his teammate and then makes a run around that player. 
For instance, a center midfielder makes a pass to a winger and then runs around him to receive the ball farther down the line.


----------



## Dustan

There isn't any direct translation for overlap as it is normally used as a soccer's jargon.
It could be translated as "Fazer um overlap pela ala/lateral esquerda"


----------



## Vanda

I have my doubts about having or not a translation. After all we have ''invented'' football.


----------



## MRossi

Acho que um desenho e mais explicativo .

 ^
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |                        .
 |                        X2 (Jogador proprietario da bola)
 |
 X1 (Jogador em Movemento de overlap (Sobreposicao?).)

Como se chama isso em portugues?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Concordo com o Dustan que _overlap_ se usava no original aqui no Brasil. Esse termo chegou ao futebol brasileiro no começo dos anos 80, com  o finado (e muito querido) treinador Claudio Coutinho. No entanto, caiu em desuso já há bastante tempo. Hoje em dia diríamos "fez uma jogada de ultrapassagem".


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Vanda said:


> I have my doubts about having or not a translation. After all we have ''invented'' football.


 
Umm, senhora Vanda, I think *Fast Break *(which means, as far as I know, going up rapidly, leaving at least one of your opponents behind with a very nimble move...) is an equal term. I know it from some soccer oriented videogames and from real football confrontations since I am a big soccer fan, too. 

There may not be a word-to-word translation for "overlap", but maybe for this one there is? Having said that, I am leaving the rest to you for _ainda não falo muito bem português. _^^


----------



## Audie

Nada como encontrar óculos. Good, GOOD! 

Curioso é que, pelo menos em duas fontes, na Wikipedia e aqui, o tal do _overlap_ pode ser um passe ou um drible. Neste último caso, o drible da vaca. Confere?


----------



## Dustan

*@ MRossi*

O mais próximo de uma tradução, ao menos onde eu vivo, seria "fazer um 2-1", que é usado mesmo só em treinos e não é exatamente o que um overlap seria ...


*Audierunt*

Acredito que o uso de overlap pro drible da meia-lua é uma coisa nossa mesmo, mas correto


----------



## Audie

Dustan said:


> *@ MRossi*
> 
> O mais próximo de uma tradução, ao menos onde eu vivo, seria "fazer um 2-1", que é usado mesmo só em treinos e não é exatamente o que um overlap seria ...



Ah é? E como se "fala" isso? "_Dois a um"_, "_dois por um_", "_dois e um_", "_dois em um_", "_NDA_"?



Dustan said:


> *Audierunt*
> 
> Acredito que o uso de overlap pro drible da meia-lua é uma *coisa nossa* mesmo, mas correto


"_...mas que vai, vai, mas que vai e vem...._"  Obrigada, Dustan.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Num país como o Brasil, onde os caminhos são tantos, é difícil saber o que se diz ou não se diz. Eu, por exemplo, nunca chamaria, nem nunca ouvi chamar, o drible da vaca de overlap. Quanto ao 2-1 (fazer o dois um , respondendo à sua pergunta, Audie), muito bem lembrado, Dustan.


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Num país como o Brasil, onde os caminhos são tantos, é difícil saber o que se diz ou não se diz. Eu, por exemplo, nunca chamaria, nem nunca ouvi chamar, o drible da vaca de overlap. Quanto ao 2-1 (fazer o dois um , respondendo à sua pergunta, Audie), muito bem lembrado, Dustan.


Sim, tudo isso é verdade. E, no caso de um país como o nosso, a colaboração do pessoal no WRF faz ainda mais sentido. 
Quanto ao "_dois um_", obrigada! Não conseguia me lembrar. Por isso, o "_NDA_".  É, afinal, como se lêem os esquemas táticos também. Lembro de, em tempo de Copa, ouvir coisas como "_quatro quatro dois_"(4-4-2), "_três cinco dois_"(3-5-2) etc.


----------



## MRossi

E tinham pessoas que desejavam fechar o topic....


Quanto ao "_dois um_" (ou tamben triangulo em italiano) ,nao e o overlap.

Issu e mai ou meno o dois um

X1(posicao final com bola)
^
|
|
|  ......             X2(posicao de recebimento do passagem e proximo   
|  ......                   passagem a  X1 na posicao final).
|
|
|
X1(posicao incial com bola e passagem a X2)


----------



## Audie

MRossi said:


> E tinham pessoas que desejavam fechar o topic....


Pelo menos quanto a mim, não foi essa a intenção. Agradeci, não para tentar fechar o tópico, mas às pessoas que gentilmente responderam minhas perguntas. 



MRossi said:


> Quanto ao "_dois um_" (ou tamb*ém *tri*â*ngulo em italiano) ,nao *é* o overlap.


Mas foi isso que Dustan disse:


Dustan said:


> O mais próximo de uma tradução, ao menos onde eu vivo, seria "fazer um  2-1", que é usado mesmo só em treinos e *não é exatamente* o que um  overlap seria ...




Resumindo: a tradução do _overlap/overlapping_ "original" não é drible, nem é extamente o "_2-1_". GOODVIEW sugeriu "_jogada de ultrapassagem_". Mas, no geral, acha-se que não há um termo equivalente em PTBR.



MRossi said:


> Iss*o* *é* mai*s* ou meno*s *o dois*-*um*:*
> 
> X1(posicao final com bola)
> ^
> |
> |
> |  ......             X2(posicao de recebimento do passagem e proximo
> |  ......                   passagem a  X1 na posicao final).
> |
> |
> |
> X1(posicao incial com bola e passagem a X2)


Agora, mais uma perguntinha para tentar ajudar: esse "_triângulo_" italiano (que, entendi, não é o _overlap_) é o mesmo que "_triangulação_" em PTBR?


----------



## MRossi

Audierunt said:


> Agora, mais uma perguntinha para tentar ajudar: esse "_triângulo_" italiano (que, entendi, não é o _overlap_) é o mesmo que "_triangulação_" em PTBR?



_triangulação e o termo tecnico mais preciso mas se utiliza tambem soamente triangulo.

Insomma ,me parece estranho que no Portugal ou/e no Brasil nao existe um termo tecnico pela palabra overlap _(Sobrepor-se    ao adversário *(nao)* Sobrepor-se    ao seu companheiro de jogo , mais ou meno e uma _*inserção *_de um jogador em um espaco livre).


----------



## marta12

Uma triangulação é feita com três jogadores.
Não pode ser uma tabela, ou tabelinha?


----------



## Audie

Marta, estou longe de ser boleira, mas parece que _tabela _e _dois_-_um _são bem parecidos. 

Ou seja, não são _overlap_, que, se entendi bem, é um tipo de jogada em que um jogador passa a bola ao seu companheiro, depois ultrapassa-o por trás e em seguida vai receber, talvez lá no "ponto futuro", a bola desse mesmo companheiro a quem ele passou a bola.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Marta, estou longe de ser boleira, mas parece que _tabela _e _dois_-_um _são bem parecidos.
> 
> Ou seja, não são _overlap_, que, se entendi bem, é um tipo de jogada em que um jogador passa a bola ao seu companheiro, depois ultrapassa-o por trás e em seguida vai receber, talvez lá no "ponto futuro", a bola desse mesmo companheiro a quem ele passou a bola.



Não é boleira mas sabe tudo!



> Insomma Em suma,me parece estranho que no Portugal ou/e no Brasil nao existe um termo tecnico pela palabra overlap (Sobrepor-se ao adversário (nao) Sobrepor-se ao seu companheiro de jogo , mais ou meno e uma inserção de um jogador em um espaco livre)


.

Rossi, como já coloquei acima, temos uma expressão técnica para essa jogada, que se chama "jogada de ultrapassagem". Já usamos o termo inglês no passado mas acabou caindo em desuso.

Veja, por exemplo aqui: _De resto é aquela jogada de ultrapassagem do lateral, combinada como o meia, que Cláudio Coutinho sistematizou há mais de trinta anos._

Se procurar no Google, verá muitos outros exemplos.


----------



## marta12

Claro que não é muito diferente Audierunt, mas em PT não se diz dois em um, diz-se tabela ou tabelinha.


----------

